# I would like to extend my Butt....



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Of my rod that is...
Do they sell butt extentions or rod sleves that can be added to the rod?
It is a pinnacle 11ft casting.. 
The reel seat is just too low. I would like another 10 inches or so...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

No, butt extensions are usually custom made to fit the rod, since it's a permanent thing. The easiest way is to take off the butt cap and inserting a snug fitting fiberglass extension into the butt end and epoxying it. The best thing would be a section of a fiberglass blank of the same diameter/taper. However, thin walled aluminum pipe also works well, and is light. After that's done, you just have to build the grip back up, or shrink wrap the whole butt grip.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks... 
So find a "sleeve" that fits in to it and epoxy it in..
As long as it fits it will work.. How far up the rod do you go before you set it in there?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Use a good quality rod builder's epoxy because the blank flexes a bit. I use U40 Rod Bond because it's slightly flexible after curing and very strong. If the "butt blank" fits the rod tightly, it'll work, and the Rod bond will take out all the slop. If it's too thin, you'll need to make some bushings to center the blank and then slather a good amount of epoxy over the whole thing. Basically, you'll want to make sure that between the two blanks, it's all filled with epoxy. I usually stick it in about 12" or so D  ). Mudhole has the stuff you would need, along with some basic rod building instructions.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I've been thinking about cutting the butt from my two 11' casting rods...funny how each person has their preferences....

I'd like to hold the reel in my right hand with the rod up in the air and have the end of the butt come to my arm pit. Both of my rods are quite a bit longer...


----------

